# Trans Light  on dash board



## Denis (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi i wonder if anyone can help, we purchased a Holiday Rambler Ambassador 2000 model, we shipped it over to the UK, everything seemed fine, but now we have the check trans light coming up on the dash board, and the range inhibit light glows bright red for a few seconds then glows a dull red, is this lamp supposed to glow red? or should it be green?
We have had the allison gearbox mechanic down and put on the diagnostic machine and the fault comes up as cam bus error ecm U2105,because this is an American rv the mechanic does not know what this means we have asked monaco what this means but they have not bothered to come back to us.
Help please we have this beautiful rv sitting on our drive and we cannot use it.
We have other problems to but this is the major one that needs sorting out asap.


----------



## dbarton291 (Oct 12, 2008)

RE: Trans Light  on dash board



> Denis - 10/12/2008  12:20 PM
> 
> Hi i wonder if anyone can help, we purchased a Holiday Rambler Ambassador 2000 model, we shipped it over to the UK, everything seemed fine, but now we have the check trans light coming up on the dash board, and the range inhibit light glows bright red for a few seconds then glows a dull red, is this lamp supposed to glow red? or should it be green?
> We have had the allison gearbox mechanic down and put on the diagnostic machine and the fault comes up as cam bus error ecm U2105,because this is an American rv the mechanic does not know what this means we have asked monaco what this means but they have not bothered to come back to us.
> ...



CAN bus error is a problem in the communication link or one of the computers on the link.  You'll also hear the can bus called the communication backbone or the J1939 link.  It's the controller area network on which all the computers in the vehicle communicate.  Engine, transmission, ABS, etc.

I assume the tech that looked at it tried to clear the code and it came back.  I would then recommend going to www.allisontransmission.com, US location, and using the worldwide service locator to locate the closest Allison dealer to you that is authorized to work on the on-highway transmissions.  I know Mitchell Diesel is one of the Allison distributors in England and is experienced in the on-highway transmissions because they service the ones in Optare buses.


----------



## Denis (Oct 13, 2008)

RE: Trans Light  on dash board

Hi thank you for coming back to me, the engineer cleared the fault but the check trans light keeps coming on, the engineer works for Mitchells, and he is at a loss, he thinks it may be a wiring fault.

Regrads denis


----------



## dbarton291 (Oct 19, 2008)

RE: Trans Light  on dash board



> Denis - 10/13/2008  8:17 AM
> 
> Hi thank you for coming back to me, the engineer cleared the fault but the check trans light keeps coming on, the engineer works for Mitchells, and he is at a loss, he thinks it may be a wiring fault.
> 
> Regrads denis



Time to procure a wiring schematic for the vehicle and start tracing wires then.  Start with the CAN link and check for opens, shorts between wires and shorts to ground.


----------

